# VV on ebay, says floats 1-52?



## Denise L (Apr 16, 2007)

Just curious if Starwood sells any VV weeks that float all year? I don't recall seeing that option before. I suppose the ad is just wrong?   I hope the bidders verify the season and Staroptions. Item # 260106661236.


----------



## seenett (Apr 16, 2007)

The ad is wrong.  This particular reseller always has alot of listings, and they often just cut and paste from old listings and make errors in the process.  Or, they may be trying to make the unit sound more appealing by stating it floats 1-52.  Since the ownership is in high season, it would be possible to reserve any of the lower season weeks with StarOptions at the eight month mark.

Edited to ad:  Hi Denise - I didn't realize that was you.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 16, 2007)

seenett said:


> Hi Denise - I didn't realize that was you.



Hi Chris  ,

Yes, it's me, just surfing ebay and looking at Starwood resales! I'll be curious to see if this is really 81K SOs versus 67.1K SOs....


----------



## Courts (Apr 16, 2007)

This is what I hate about ebay sales, you almost never get a GOOD description of the unit they are selling. 

I have wasted many emails trying to pin down exactly what they have for sale.

That being said, I did get a reasonably good purchase there through a real estate broker. Individuals are another story. 


:annoyed:


----------



## Denise L (Apr 17, 2007)

Ended at $11,000!!!

Could it be that resales are headed up, or is this just a weird fluke?


----------



## armlem2 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think for VV especially, they have been heading up.  I have been watching since I bought mine and believe the secret is out about VV being the cheapest way to buy 81000 staroptions and the value of staroptions.  While they provide no guarantee you will be able to trade into the big three, it is surely the best shot, short of buying one for a much higher price.  I know I bought mine, because  I didn't think my Marriott would ever allow me to trade into Harborside, so why not buy VV and try.  Fortunately, for me it worked.  I pd 6500 and will be going to Harborside in July. Next yr I will try ST John or Harborside again, if not I can always trade, maybe for a Marriott somewhere, since Starwood is now in II.  But I have seen the last few sell for 9-10 k.


----------



## JC951 (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw a SVV (81k staroptions) close last Sunday on ebay for around 5000, but it was a 2BR LO with MF at about 1300, but I also saw that one that closed for 11000 with MF of about 900 last night.


----------



## armlem2 (Apr 17, 2007)

JC951 said:


> I saw a SVV (81k staroptions) close last Sunday on ebay for around 5000, but it was a 2BR LO with MF at about 1300, but I also saw that one that closed for 11000 with MF of about 900 last night.



Your right someone got a good deal last week.  I think it may have been the way the ad was written.  I know had I caught it I would have bid more just for a flip down the road.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 18, 2007)

last night a VV worth 81,000s/o went for $4020. how do I know because i lost by $20. i had it all day and then left for work and someone snatched it up. oh well. i still do not understand why this sale was so under the radar. there is one on the same site, a 2br VV for 67100 s/o"s for $10,000 .i don't get it.


----------



## armlem2 (Apr 18, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> last night a VV worth 81,000s/o went for $4020. how do I know because i lost by $20. i had it all day and then left for work and someone snatched it up. oh well. i still do not understand why this sale was so under the radar. there is one on the same site, a 2br VV for 67100 s/o"s for $10,000 .i don't get it.




$ 4020, for 81,000 options, now that was a steal.  As for the 10,000 it doesn't state the staroptions unless you emailed the owner.  My guess it is a shill that made the offer.  The reserve is hidden and probably 10,001 lol.  I added myself to watch list and oddly enough after I was added it stated only 1 person was watching, me lol.  I don't check those auctions often since most of what I have looked at in the past is well above ebayprices, maybe I need to look more closely.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## myip (Apr 18, 2007)

armlem2 said:


> I added myself to watch list and oddly enough after I was added it stated only 1 person was watching, me lol.



How can you tell that you are the only person watching the auction?


----------



## armlem2 (Apr 18, 2007)

After I signed up to watchthe auction, on the left hand side of auction under the pics it stated 1 person watching.  On others I have watched previously,   I have seen it say 3-5 watching.


----------



## grgs (Apr 18, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> last night a VV worth 81,000s/o went for $4020. how do I know because i lost by $20. i had it all day and then left for work and someone snatched it up. oh well. i still do not understand why this sale was so under the radar. there is one on the same site, a 2br VV for 67100 s/o"s for $10,000 .i don't get it.



What was the item number on that one?  It got by me.

Thanks!

Glorian


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 18, 2007)

it was on bidshares and i threw out the paper work, i was too po'd. i was so disappointed all day. next time.


----------

